# Sony DVP-NC800H to Harman Kardon AVR300 Gives only Prologic audio



## rameshmanda (May 6, 2009)

I connected Sony DVP-NC800H to Harman Kardon AVR300 receiver and I get only Prologic (PCM) audio. My earlier DVD player (Sony DVP NC80V) used to send 3/2.1 (Digital output) output. I am using optical cable to connect the DVD player to the HK receiver. 

Does Sony DVP-NC800H DVD player send only Prologic output? Does it have the Digital decoder etc ? I miss my digital audio.

I really appreciate your response / solution.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Ramesh, Welcome to the Shack.

Check the DVD players menu audio options I suspect you dont have it set up to output bitstream audio.


----------



## rameshmanda (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for replying, Tony. Did you mean the audio options on the DVD (not player)? If so, then I chose 5.1 digital but the receiver (HK AVR 300) continues to play in PCM not 3/2.1 as desired. HK AVR 300 needs inputs to be decoded. My ealier DVD player had built-in Digital/DTS decoder. I am not sure if my current player SONY DVP NC800H has any built in decoders..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

rameshmanda said:


> Thanks for replying, Tony. Did you mean the audio options on the DVD (not player)?


No, I meant the menu of the DVD player its self. I cant think of any DVD players that do not alow for Dolby digital or DTS output via optical or coax. Make sure it is set up to output bitstream not PCM as I am sure that is the problem.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I'll second Tony's suggestion .....check the DVD player setup (you need to choose Bistream) :yes:

Also, check the AVR settings, I always use "Auto" as the surround decoder (this way it will apply the correct decoder according to the signal the AVR receive from source (DVD, SAT, Tuner, etc.) :yes:


----------

